# The DSi XL isn't something you want to find under your tree?!



## ineap09 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just saw an article at money.cnn.com. It's name is *"Have a mind-boggling Christmas: The tech gadgets you won't want to see under your tree"*

I thought it looked interesting, so I clicked it.

To my surprise, The DSi XL was the first gadget listed! What is this blasphemy?! I would just about die if I saw a DSi XL under my tree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They also named it the "Nintendo Game Boy DSi XL". This is the first time I've heard Game Boy together with DSi. O_O



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Retail price: $170
> Since 1989, Nintendo has released countless Game Boy iterations, too many to list here. As slight as the recent spate of improvements have been, they at least made sense: a lighter chassis, a backlit screen, an embedded video camera. But the DSi XL feels like a throwback from the 1980s when bulky, heavy pocket gaming machines dominated the shelves -- it's larger, heavier and poorer in battery life than its predecessor (5 hours versus the DSi's 9 -14 hours).
> 
> To add insult to injury, those dual 4.2-inch screens don't crank up the resolution. That means images appear larger, but suffer from pixelation. And, just one week before the DSi XL launched, Nintendo announced it was working on a 3-D enabled successor with better hardware that works without clunky glasses, killing any potential excitement surrounding the device.






 Source


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 22, 2010)

tbh it was just a cheap marketing scheme to get more money and milk the DS


----------



## emigre (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd much rather have a naughty French maid than a DSi XL under my Christmas tree.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 22, 2010)

CNN? the fuck do they know.


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2010)

Opinions are like assholes, and any "list" like this one has opinions by the bucketful (entirely based on subjective opinions, in fact). Haters gonna hate, etc.


----------



## Xuio (Dec 22, 2010)

_ it's larger, heavier and poorer in battery life than its predecessor (5 hours versus the DSi's 9 -14 hours) _

Lol, yeah...


----------



## .Chris (Dec 22, 2010)

Xuio said:
			
		

> _ it's larger, heavier and poorer in battery life than its predecessor *(5 hours versus the DSi's 9 -14 hours) *_
> 
> Lol, yeah...


and even more less time if you have a SCDS2...


----------



## Xuio (Dec 22, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> and even more less time if you have a SCDS2...



5h is just... wrong.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 22, 2010)

lol, CNN are idiots.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 22, 2010)

They're right about the 3DS killing any potential excitement for the DSi XL, but when comparing the battery life they compare the XL's highest brightness setting with the DSi's lowest brightness setting.
Also what they say about the image being pixelated is bullshit. To make a screen with 49152 pixels (and yes I acutally calculated that) twice as big, every pixels only needs to be enlarged by amounts invisible to the naked eye. To be honest, in my opinion games on the DSi XL look less pixelated than on the DS Phat (i own a phat and I've played on an XL so yes, I'd know XD).
[/rant]


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 22, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> They're right about the 3DS killing any potential excitement for the DSi XL, but when comparing the battery life they compare the XL's highest brightness setting with the DSi's lowest brightness setting.
> Also what they say about the image being pixelated is bullshit. To make a screen with 49152 pixels (and yes I acutally calculated that) twice as big, every pixels only needs to be enlarged by amounts invisible to the naked eye. To be honest, in my opinion games on the DSi XL look less pixelated than on the DS Phat (i own a phat and I've played on an XL so yes, I'd know XD).
> [/rant]


I agree with this...mostly. It didn't kill ALL excitement. It's still cool. But 3DS really soon, I'd rather have a note that says I  will get the 3DS as soon as it came out. (as a pre-order for me)


----------



## mechagouki (Dec 22, 2010)

I bought an XL and have loved every minute of owning it - games just look so much better 2X the size. The accusation of pixelation is pure BS - not one review from a knowledgeable source that I have read cited pixelation. I run mine with a DSTwo on brightness 2 and get about 6 hours from it - I only ever play it in bed or on the couch anyway so charging is not a drag and it still stomps all over PSP battery life. I'm sure I'll buy a 3DS too but I honestly think that the XL is currently the best handheld console you can buy, so why wouldn't I want to own it? For Canadian Tempers who don't know, I believe Zellers is blowing out XLs at $139.99 tomorrow night!

In future it will be looked back upon as a classic, and it's short production life will make it far more sought after than other DS/DSi models. Not that I'll ever sell mine - it rocks!


----------



## nutella (Dec 22, 2010)

Actually, pixelation isn't a huge deal. Once you have it in your hands, you'll be surprised. I was.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 22, 2010)

It's bullshit.

I upgraded to a DSi XL and I am loving it. 

THERE IS NO PIXELATION IN THE SCREEN DAMN IT

I am tired of people saying that.

And they completely forgot to mention the much improved audio quality, of course.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 22, 2010)

cnn shouldn't be able to use wikipedia.


----------



## mechagouki (Dec 22, 2010)

Someone should send a link to this thread to their tech editor.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 22, 2010)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> Someone should send a link to this thread to their tech editor.


That would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I can't find anyone to contact besides customer service!


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 22, 2010)

CNN does not know shit


----------



## rofflwaffls (Dec 22, 2010)

Xuio said:
			
		

> _ it's larger, heavier and poorer in battery life than its predecessor (5 hours versus the DSi's 9 -14 hours) _
> 
> Lol, yeah...



Fuck CNN, it's supposed to be bigger =.=


----------



## m3rox (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't see the hate on the XL.  I love mine.  There is no pixelation like people claim there to be, the battery life is more than 5h on a full charge (dunno where the 5h came from), there is no video camera (dunno where they got that).  Also, 4 inch screens are so much nicer to have than those tiny screens the other versions have.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 22, 2010)

CNN, before making a post, do a 5 minute Google search on the product you are promoting


----------



## hatredg0d (Dec 22, 2010)

so you dont want a 90% larger screen? and people saying the bigger screens are useless because it uses the same resolution are missing some basic smarts.
with your beliefs, no one would ever have a bigger tv then 23 inches. 23" seems to be the smallest 1080p monitors around, i own one. so if i bought a 50" 1080p tv it would look like crap, just because its the same res? RONG


----------



## Snailface (Dec 22, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> Actually, pixelization isn't a huge deal. Once you have it in your hands, you'll be surprised. I was.


This.   Yes, the pixels are larger and more noticeable, but they have a soft, smoothed out appearance so they aren't as visually distracting as you would think.


----------



## Defiance (Dec 22, 2010)

hatredg0d said:
			
		

> so you dont want a 90% larger screen? and people saying the bigger screens are useless because it uses the same resolution are missing some basic smarts.
> with your beliefs, no one would ever have a bigger tv then 23 inches. 23" seems to be the smallest 1080p monitors around, i own one. so if i bought a 50" 1080p tv it would look like crap, just because its the same res? RONG



Chances are, you're not sitting as close to a 50" tv as you are to a 23" monitor.

For the most part, I agree with this site.  I do not see why anyone would want a DSi XL, especially with the soon-to-be-released 3DS.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 22, 2010)

It's CNN.  They know about as much about anything as I do about math.  Namely...very little.  I'd love to see a DSi XL under my tree....only I already have one.  The bigger screens don't cause pixelization either.  Every just LOOKS better on the XL.  Dunno what they're talking about.


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 22, 2010)

Had it in my hands once and played some zelda.
And I'm sorry, but the size of those pixels really disturbed me..

So I'd choose a DSi > DSi XL.


----------



## nutella (Dec 22, 2010)

hatredg0d said:
			
		

> so you dont want a 90% larger screen? and people saying the bigger screens are useless because it uses the same resolution are missing some basic smarts.
> with your beliefs, no one would ever have a bigger tv then 23 inches. 23" seems to be the smallest 1080p monitors around, i own one. so if i bought a 50" 1080p tv it would look like crap, just because its the same res? RONG


I agree that the bigger screens are better, but your analogy is flawed. See, with a 50" screen, you won't be sitting right in front of it like your 23" screen, your going to sit back so it's more suited to TVs and home theatres. Nobody uses a 50" screen for a monitor, at least as a primary monitor. The DS already has a low resolution to begin with, so it seems logical to think that blowing it up to a bigger size would make for a pixelated screen. It is noticeable, but for some people, it's not enough to be detract from the experience.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't know of a single person who actually owned a DSiXL and disliked it. I'm sure that kind of person exists, but not in great numbers.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2010)

Seeing a DSi XL under my tree, I will think that I am 80 years old.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 22, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Seeing a DSi XL under my tree, I will think that I am 80 years old.


...wait...what?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 22, 2010)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> diando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For him xl = for old people?


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 22, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the screen is bigger?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

I got a DSi XL before Christmas Eve! THAT IS BLASPHEMY!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Since 1989, Nintendo has released countless Game Boy iterations, too many to list here.Gameboy, Gameboy Light, Color Gameboy, Gameboy Pocket, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance, Gameboy AdvanceSP. Ding,done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And yet people still bought the XL and praised it because, in the words of Another World, it's what the DSi should've have been. I think CNN is trollin brah.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2010)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes because the screen are bigger. It is sad to see someone walking around with that giant thing. The DS lite is a good pocket fit, but the DSi XL, way too big.
It is like a mini Laptop with two screen's minus many features. With that giant thing you it should have had the capacity to play HD Movies.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 23, 2010)

Personally, I think they were just looking for any way to leave out the reason why it's larger. 
It's like laughing at a large-print book because it's larger than the original.


----------



## monkat (Dec 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 23, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well for me even the xl would fit perfectly in my pocket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for the size you are over exaggerating.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, maybe this will bring the price of the XL down a bit.....which I'm all for....since I fucking WANT ONE ever since my nephew showed me his. 


*jealous*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Yes because the screen are bigger. It is sad to see someone walking around with that giant thing. The DS lite is a good pocket fit, but the DSi XL, way too big.
> It is like a mini Laptop with two screen's minus many features. With that giant thing you it should have had the capacity to play HD Movies.
> 
> Well for me even the xl would fit perfectly in my pocket.
> ...



Maybe I am over exaggerating a little bit (Man enough to admit) but the point is that it is huge and I would rather an IPAD under my tree before that humongous distraction.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 23, 2010)

If my DSLite were to break I would consider replacing it with an XL rather than a regular DSi. Then again, I mostly play my DS in the bedroom so portability isn't really an issue.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 23, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> I'd much rather have a naughty French maid than a DSi XL under my Christmas tree.


+1


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 23, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> I would rather an IPAD under my tree before that humongous distraction.
> Speaking of iPads...that was the sixth and final gadget no one supposedly wants to find under their tree. Right CNN...I'm sure NO ONE wants an iPad...
> 
> 
> ...






 Source


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 23, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man enough? lol k.

IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE HUGE! It's not supposed to be as portable as the other consoles. It's supposed to be something you put in your back pack or whatever, you plop on your desk at lunch and your friends gather around. It's supposed to be huge. Also, humongous distraction? If anything, the iPad is bigger distraction as it's just an iPhone that has no other qualities other than a bigger screen. Not to mention you lose a camera and phone. iPad = fail.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2010)

I'd LOVE to see XL under the Christmas Tree, I do actually plan to buy it eventually, it's just still too much money, and I already have two NDS Lites, can't justify buying new handheld that will be used for playing same games I play on Lites.

Anyways, it's obvious that article was written by somebody that probably never actually held the XL in hands, let alone played it or owned it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fuck yeaa


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 23, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Also, humongous distraction? If anything, the iPad is bigger distraction as it's just an iPhone that has no other qualities other than a bigger screen. Not to mention you lose a camera and phone. iPad = fail.


I think it would be more accurate to say that the iPad is an iPod Touch without any other qualities besides a bigger screen. Therefore, although it may not appeal to all iPhone owners, I think the majority of iPod Touch users want it. After all, they didn't have a camera and a phone in their iDevice anyway. iPad = win.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 23, 2010)

being honest, i would like an xl, but what for? my phat is still workling flawlessly... except for the TS which was heavily demolished by pokemon ranger


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 23, 2010)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iPods have cameras now, but still. To bring out the iPad and charge that much for it when it's far from portable itself if the XL isn't portable... it's a joke. iPad = Humongous Distraction.

XL = WinRAR


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 23, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 My iPod doesn't have a camera! I must be out of the loop.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, I agree with the rest of what you said.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the point!! Bigger Screens joke... COME ON DUH!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't have an XL, nor have I ever used one, so I can't say whether I think it's better or worse to use than a standard DSi in my opinion. Seeing as I have a DSi, I'm also not too bothered about having what is essentially the same console again, though if I were to buy another I would most likely get an XL.



			
				ineap09 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sorry, but I had to bring you up on that.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 23, 2010)

i wish i have a Dsi Xl


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a DSi. I wish I had waited and got an XL though.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 23, 2010)

Really CNN, really? The DSi XL is an amazing device, and there is no pixelation as far as I'm concerned. The screen size makes it an amazing device.


Also, they're hating on the Nook Color? That thing is probably the best android tablet out there! It's a breeze to root, and it runs all Android apks fine.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 23, 2010)

I only agree with the last point they make about the 3DS


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 23, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude I love my ipad.  don't be a hater man. I know its over priced but hell alot of shit is any more. I'm not an apple fan bot and i despiesed them until i bought an iphone, but they do have some good ideas just piss pour price points.

most of the games I play lately are on a idevice since one is almost always with me.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> poorer in battery life than its predecessor (5 hours versus the DSi's 9 -14 hours).



Fail.
DSi XL is designed to have more battery life than the DSi,  they are comparing an XL on max brightness to a DSi on lowest brightness


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 23, 2010)

That is one of the most failish lists ever.
Didn't they know that the iPad is one of he most wanted Xmas presents?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 23, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was mainly saying it to the people who say the XL is too big or too ugly or whatever for the features you get. Pretty much a comparison I suppose you can call it :/


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 23, 2010)

Heads up I found a vid of this "Game Boy DSi XL" it's even larger than the Nintendo DSi XL! I think it may outsell 3DS


----------



## VashTS (Dec 23, 2010)

WRONG.

this article is stupid.  im pretty sure i got an XL under the tree from my wife, and i am damn excited to open it.  sure its just another ds, but its big.  i don't have a dsi as well, only phat ds and lite ds.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 23, 2010)

The article is filled with lies and deception.

1. You can't just say that nobody wants a DSi XL. I know that there's plenty who would want one, and I also know first-hand that seeing it in person would convince many to buy it.
2. They put the battery life of the original DS in the article. The DSi XL was advertised as having a better battery life than the DSi, it wouldn't make sense if the article was true.
3. Larger? That's the whole point. You can't complain about an XL product being XL.
4. Heavier? How can you make a larger product without making it heavier?
5. Pixelation? If you notice the pixelation of the DSi XL, I'm pretty sure you'd notice it in the DSi also... And you need to hold your face up close to the screen to really see the pixelation.
6. The 3DS killing the excitement? Sure, why not. But anybody who truly wanted it would've bought it anyway (coming from a person who bought the XL on launch day), and anybody who wanted it because they thought it was the successor to the DSi was being really dumb and probably would've returned it anyway.

EDIT: Wow, I failed at counting. 112334?


----------



## Etalon (Dec 23, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> The article is filled with lies and deception.
> 
> 1. You can't just say that nobody wants a DSi XL. I know that there's plenty who would want one, and I also know first-hand that seeing it in person would convince many to buy it.



_Everybody_ that had one in his hands wants one.  Even a DSi looks bad after one day with a DSi XL.


----------



## MilkPSP (Dec 24, 2010)

The pixelation is only slight, it's probably worse than the DSi though, which wasn't too bad. They made the pixels bigger so that there could be a bigger screen. It
s basically like enlarging and image with a relatively high screen resolution. Most people don't hold their faces up to the screen that closely anyway.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2010)

That's retarded.
If you're not paying a penny towards the gaming system, why wouldn't you want it? It wouldn't cost you a damn thing. I played a DSi XL several times and there is little to no pixelation when playing regular DS games.. The DSi XL isn't as bulky as CNN makes it to be. It fits perfectly in my hand. This article is full of bullshit.


----------



## MilkPSP (Dec 25, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> That's retarded.
> If you're not paying a penny towards the gaming system, why wouldn't you want it? It wouldn't cost you a damn thing. I played a DSi XL several times and there is little to no pixelation when playing regular DS games.. The DSi XL isn't as bulky as CNN makes it to be. It fits perfectly in my hand. This article is full of bullshit.


The people at CNN must have tiny hands


----------



## HBK (Dec 25, 2010)

While the CNN article is, like many of you said, "full of bullshit", one thing stands: games appear more pixelated than the DSi. 

You might not think that's a real issue, all you want is a good console to play games (and an upgrade from your Phat/Lite/DSi etc...), but compared to other screens on the market, this is really evident.

I always thought the DS had a pretty bleh screen, even since the its first iteration. The backlight has become progressively better, and it totally beats the PSP. However, if you compare it to, say, the Retina display, you'll see what I mean. I'd take a smaller device with a better screen than a large one where you can spot individual pixels (only someone that hasn't seen the Retina display first-hand can deny this).

I just hope the 3DS doesn't continue with this trend, because you're going to be shelling out a pretty penny to get your hands on one of those. Still, they'll certainly make like 3 iterations of that just so they can get more money like any other company does. 

Nintendo and Sony need to start realizing that the most important thing on a portable game console is the screen. If your main output is crap, well...


----------

